# 470 Throttle surging



## Allis FordCase (Jan 2, 2010)

I have a Case 470 with a problem. The throttle wants to surge unless the tractor is under load. What I mean is when you set the throttle lever and take off in any gear the RPM will surge and then back off. It just oscillates like you are constantly increasing and decreasing the lever. It seems to me that there might be a problem with the governor. I have messed with different spring tensions and carb adjustments but nothing seems to fix it. I really don't want to tear into the govenor if I don't have to. Any suggestions?


----------

